
Show HN: An open-source, online implementation of the card game Literature - nsomani
http://ducksmash.com/
======
nsomani
Hi everyone, I implemented this card game called Literature:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Literature_(card_game)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Literature_\(card_game\))

I trained a neural net to play against me last summer, but the application was
only available through the command line. Now I've built an online version. The
bots aren't the ones that I trained over the summer because it was too
expensive to run the neural net for free on Heroku.

The web app is built with React in the frontend and Flask in the backend.

The game engine and neural net bots are here:
[https://github.com/neelsomani/literature](https://github.com/neelsomani/literature)

The game server is here: [https://github.com/neelsomani/literature-
server](https://github.com/neelsomani/literature-server)

Maybe give it a try if you're looking for a new game to play with friends /
coworkers!

